# the iraq war



## briand420 (Jun 8, 2008)

we have an election coming up between the left and the rights. the main detmering factor will be the war in iraq. the only probelm in america is we are done fighting iraq people!!!! right now we are over in iraq not to fight iraq but terrorests. in simple words we are training iraq to protect itself. we are fighting terrorsts because we are friends with alot of the middle eastern countries. these countries asked us to be there and help them through their hardship. on 9/11 we were attacked. you people against the war on terror are saying the fathers, mothers, uncles and aunts, fire fighters, police, and soldiers die in vain. you want to let all the people die in vain. i realize that soldiers will die, there is a few things wrong with using that as an defense. the draft is gone the soldiers chose to go to iraq. i do realize there has been corruption in that catogory but still. i am not saying o well they died. i see soilders as angels welling to die for their country those are patriotic people. back to the issue, soldiers who went to iraq by chose or the children and women.


----------



## Annie (Jun 8, 2008)

briand420 said:


> we have an election coming up between the left and the rights. the main detmering factor will be the war in iraq. the only probelm in america is we are done fighting iraq people!!!! right now we are over in iraq not to fight iraq but terrorests. in simple words we are training iraq to protect itself. we are fighting terrorsts because we are friends with alot of the middle eastern countries. these countries asked us to be there and help them through their hardship. on 9/11 we were attacked. you people against the war on terror are saying the fathers, mothers, uncles and aunts, fire fighters, police, and soldiers die in vain. you want to let all the people die in vain. i realize that soldiers will die, there is a few things wrong with using that as an defense. the draft is gone the soldiers chose to go to iraq. i do realize there has been corruption in that catogory but still. i am not saying o well they died. i see soilders as angels welling to die for their country those are patriotic people. back to the issue, soldiers who went to iraq by chose or the children and women.



Silly, uninformed post. It may have worked a year ago, but Iraq is not much of an issue, Barack's problem is going to be how to step back from his withdrawal schedules. Biggest problem today, not saying November, is the economy.


----------



## briand420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Silly, uninformed post. It may have worked a year ago, but Iraq is not much of an issue, Barack's problem is going to be how to step back from his withdrawal schedules. Biggest problem today, not saying November, is the economy.



what may have worked say we shouldent let people die for no reason. obviously iraq is an issue we are at war that effects everything including economy. i do think Barack needs to shut up about withdrawal and finish what was started instead of throwing up hands and stoping.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 8, 2008)

it's the economy stupid......


----------



## briand420 (Jun 8, 2008)

we have an election coming up between the left and the rights. the main detmering factor will be the war in iraq. the only probelm in america is we are done fighting iraq people!!!! right now we are over in iraq not to fight iraq but terrorests. in simple words we are training iraq to protect itself. we are fighting terrorsts because we are friends with alot of the middle eastern countries. these countries asked us to be there and help them through their hardship. on 9/11 we were attacked. you people against the war on terror are saying the fathers, mothers, uncles and aunts, fire fighters, police, and soldiers die in vain. you want to let all the people die in vain. i realize that soldiers will die, there is a few things wrong with using that as an defense. the draft is gone the soldiers chose to go to iraq. i do realize there has been corruption in that catogory but still. i am not saying o well they died. i see soilders as angels welling to die for their country those are patriotic people. back to the issue, soldiers who went to iraq by chose or the children and women.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jun 8, 2008)

briand420 said:


>


I agree.


----------



## Annie (Jun 8, 2008)

manu1959 said:


> it's the economy stupid......



Yep, that is what I was saying. I must say, I didn't understand his reply.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 8, 2008)

Whether the issue is Iraq or the economy, BO is in trouble.  People aren't going to like his socialist ideas for raising taxes and they're not going to like his cut and run policy either.


----------



## briand420 (Jun 8, 2008)

War affects EVERYTHING. Open up any history book and you can see that war has numerous repercutions on everything, including the economy. The economy is not an isolated institute. Everything is interconnected. So if you talk about how the economy is doing, you are also talking about how the Iraq war is affecting the economy.


Didn't you guys learn this in Political Science in college.


----------



## Annie (Jun 8, 2008)

briand420 said:


> War affects EVERYTHING. Open up any history book and you can see that war has numerous repercutions on everything, including the economy. The economy is not an isolated institute. Everything is interconnected. So if you talk about how the economy is doing, you are also talking about how the Iraq war is affecting the economy.
> 
> 
> Didn't you guys learn this in Political Science in college.



Yeah, so what? I mean about war 'affecting everything'? Speak to the specifics you addressed in the beginning. No strawmen, in this case I've been cited in two history text books I contributed to. I have ba's in both history and pol. sci. I'm certified to teach econ at high school level.


----------



## briand420 (Jun 9, 2008)

I was replying to Kathianne's comment about the economy being the issue of the day. I was saying that when you talk about the economy you are also talking about oil, war, supply, demand, the deficit,etc. since they all affect each other. If the price of oil goes up, so do the prices of food, entertainment, and basically everything else, which would affect the economy. Investors and companies look at everything they can that would affect the economy and make an educated decision. Thus, everything affects everything. The US economy is directly tied to the war in Iraq and other political issues.


----------



## Annie (Jun 9, 2008)

briand420 said:


> I was replying to Kathianne's comment about the economy being the issue of the day. I was saying that when you talk about the economy you are also talking about oil, war, supply, demand, the deficit,etc. since they all affect each other. If the price of oil goes up, so do the prices of food, entertainment, and basically everything else, which would affect the economy. Investors and companies look at everything they can that would affect the economy and make an educated decision. Thus, everything affects everything. The US economy is directly tied to the war in Iraq and other political issues.



The oil problem existed prior to 9/11, it will remain a problem until good alternatives are developed. The war didn't cause the crisis.

Now how is Iraq, rather than Afghanistan going to effect the election? 

The problem you set for yourself is that the public and Congress agreed with Iraq. Yes there were die-hard critics, but until the Golden Dome Mosque was hit, most supported the war in Iraq. 

As the surge has made things in Iraq better, even the press can't ignore what's happening. There's that pesky ABC poll that shows while Iraqis do not have great affinity for the US, they are liking the US soldier just fine. The majority want the US out of Iraq, just not for the forseeable future.

Funny thing about the American electorate, you will not see polls showing a great turn around in perception of whether the war was right or not, but you will notice that the support for quick withdrawal is waning. We can say we disagreed with it or it was mishandled, but if it can be done correctly, get it done, don't lose.


----------



## briand420 (Jun 9, 2008)

no what you dont understand is that war really did effect everything from the start. if you look at the oil prices and the whole oil idea it deffently changed when war was decleard. if you have been listening to the politics of this election, you would know that the withdraw of troops is infact a big topic in todays politics. please i ask you research, then come back after you know what your saying is true. in your last thread you implyed, that I said the war had begain the oil crisis, i did not say in started the crises i was implying it worsined it. i am also awear that congress and people agreed at the beginning, the past is the past. the problem is that they say we should withdraw. my point at the beginning was that the war is important to this country, and we should not withdraw but finish.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok, what's a "detmering" factor?????????


----------



## Annie (Jun 9, 2008)

briand420 said:


> no what you dont understand is that war really did effect everything from the start. if you look at the oil prices and the whole oil idea it deffently changed when war was decleard. if you have been listening to the politics of this election, you would know that the withdraw of troops is infact a big topic in todays politics. please i ask you research, then come back after you know what your saying is true. in your last thread you implyed, that I said the war had begain the oil crisis, i did not say in started the crises i was implying it worsined it. i am also awear that congress and people agreed at the beginning, the past is the past. the problem is that they say we should withdraw. my point at the beginning was that the war is important to this country, and we should not withdraw but finish.



Right from the start, I'm not being mean, I need to know. Is English your first language? Are you an American? 

I do know that what I'm saying is true, which you seemed to direct me to find out.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 9, 2008)

His thoughts are coherent.
The spelling is pretty funny....


----------



## briand420 (Jun 9, 2008)

i disagree with your statement saying its true. all i want is proof. i could very well be wrong i will except my fault if someone will show me hard evendence. also that was uncalled for. yes im white and speak perfect freaking english.are you american is english your first langauge. my spelling might suck but i research then open my mouth.so Kathianne please find me Proof thats all i ask.


----------



## Annie (Jun 9, 2008)

briand420 said:


> i disagree with your statement saying its true. all i want is proof. i could very well be wrong i will except my fault if someone will show me hard evendence. also that was uncalled for. yes im white and speak perfect freaking english.are you american is english your first langauge. my spelling might suck but i research then open my mouth.so Kathianne please find me Proof thats all i ask.



Proof of what? I never asked if you were white, that has zip to do with anything. I am speaking of editorials and news articles from major news publications. You offer no proof, just your take on god knows what. So are you going to answer whether or not you are American and whether or not English is your first language?


----------



## briand420 (Jun 9, 2008)

i said i spoke english and yeah im american i have no idea what that has to do with a thing that we are talking about. what new articles give me names give me specfics you cant just say you read them without proof. when i say proof i mean give me a tittle. i want more than your word. someones word isnt proof. you say im not showing proof. proof of what? are you american and is english your first english???


----------



## Annie (Jun 9, 2008)

briand420 said:


> i said i spoke english and yeah im american i have no idea what that has to do with a thing that we are talking about. what new articles give me names give me specfics you cant just say you read them without proof. when i say proof i mean give me a tittle. i want more than your word. someones word isnt proof. you say im not showing proof. proof of what? are you american and is english your first english???



Seriously dude, you have yet to site a single source yet are demanding mine? Ok hunt them. Start with WaPo and Sullivan, then get back to me. Your 'word' means zip. I think you lie about English and citizenship, but wtf.


----------



## editec (Jun 10, 2008)

Right now, today, the economy is far more a determinant to voting than the war.

The fact that the war is contributing to the crap economy, while quite true, doesn't make the war the key issue because the voting public doesn't vote on based on causes of problems, but on how those problems effect them personally.

Obama is selling hope.

McCain is selling more pain.

I think OBama is a shu-in unless soemthing dramatic happens to change that dynamic.


----------



## briand420 (Jun 11, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Seriously dude, you have yet to site a single source yet are demanding mine? Ok hunt them. Start with WaPo and Sullivan, then get back to me. Your 'word' means zip. I think you lie about English and citizenship, but wtf.


wait a second your saying im not an american?!?!?!? were you droped on your head why would i lie about that. do you think everyone is illegal or something. your word means zip too i checked it out it didnt support either of our arguements.


----------

